# Software > Linux >  Εγκατασταση Apache 2.0.48 με PHP και Frontpage για Slackware

## spirosco

*Οδηγος εγκαταστασης Apache 2.0.48 με PHP και Frontpage support απο το wireless repository με το swaret :* 

Οι παρακατω οδηγιες απευθυνονται σε οσους εχουν εγκατεστημενο το Slackware 9.1 και θελουν να στησουν Web services και οχι μονο... 
Tα πακετα που εγκαθιστουμε ειναι τα εξης:


Apache 2.0.48 με υποστηριξη Frontpage Server Extensions
PHP 4.3.4
GD 2.0.15
Freetype 2.1.5
Berkeley db 4.1
MIT Kerberos-5 1.3.1
Cyrus SASL 2.1.17
Mnogosearch 3.1.21
MySQL 3.23.58 (προαιρετικα)
OpenLDAP 2.1.24 (προαιρετικα)
Net-snmp 5.0.9 (αν δεν το εχουμε ηδη εγκαταστησει)


Απαιτησεις: 
Slackware 9.1 ==> http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... re-9.1-iso 
swaret ==> http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... arch-1.tgz 


Ξεκιναμε με την εγκατασταση των πακετων: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install db4-4.1.25-i386-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install krb5-1.3.1-i486-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install cyrus_sasl-2.1.17-i486-1 

Αν θελουμε, εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να εγκαταστησουμε τoν MySQL server για μελλοντικη χρηση
η μονο τα απαραιτητα libraries και headers.
Αν τελικα αποφασισουμε να εγκαταστησουμε τον MySQL server, τοτε τρεχουμε: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install mysql-3.23.58-i486-1 

...διαφορετικα εγκαθιστουμε μονο τα απαραιτητα libraries και headers: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install libmysql-3.23.58-i486-1 

Αν θελουμε, εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να εγκαταστησουμε τoν OpenLDAP server για μελλοντικη χρηση
η μονο τα απαραιτητα libraries και headers.
Αν τελικα αποφασισουμε να εγκαταστησουμε τον OpenLDAP server, τοτε τρεχουμε: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install openldap-2.1.24-i486-1 

...διαφορετικα εγκαθιστουμε μονο τα απαραιτητα libraries και headers: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install liblber-2.0.124-i486-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install libldap-2.0.124-i486-1 

Συνεχιζουμε με τα υπολοιπα πακετα: 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install freetype-2.1.5-i486-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install gd-2.0.15-i486-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install mnogosearch-3.1.21-i686-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install net-snmp-5.0.9-i486-1 
[email protected]:/tmp# swaret --install apache-2.0.48-i486-1 


Τωρα ολα τα πακετα εχουν εγκατασταθει και ο Web server μας ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος.
Πριν τον ξεκινησουμε θα πρεπει να ριξουμε μια ματια στο αρχειο /var/www/conf/httpd.conf και να κανουμε οποιες αλλαγες χρειαζονται.
Αφου τελειωσουμε με το httpd.conf τρεχουμε 'apache start' η 'apachectl start' για να ξεκινησουμε τον server.

Για να ξεκιναει αυτοματα κατα το boot time o apache, θα πρεπει να βεβαιωθουμε οτι το αρχειο /etc/rc.d/rc.httpd εχει execute permissions. Με chmod 755 /etc/rc.d/rc.httpd ειμαστε ετοιμοι.

Καλη τυχη  ::

----------


## ocean

Μπράβο spirosco !!!!

Ωραίο, guide... τέτοια χρειάζονται ....

Και για το πιο εύθυμο της υπόθεσης (no flames or OS wars please):

*Οδηγος εγκαταστασης Apache 2.0.48 με PHP για FreeBSD:*



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache2
# make install
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php4
# make install
```

 ::   ::   :: 

Σοβαρα πάντως, νομίζω οτι εχεις κανει πολύ καλη δουλειά και ρίχνω και μια ιδέα στο τραπέζι:

Εχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς πολλά ωραία tutorials για δίαφορα πράγματα... δεν μπορούμε να τα μαζέψουμε όλα αυτα και να τα κάνουμε host ολα μαζί σε ενα web server, (p.x. http://www.howto.awmn ή http://www.guides.awmn) και να ειναι ωράια και οργανωμένα, ισως με μια mysql database απο πίσω, με search capabilities κλπ... ???

τι λετε ?

----------


## spirosco

Μεσααα  ::  

Το ευκολο κομματι βεβαια ειναι το στησιμο του web server και του search engine.
Αυτο που θα χρειασθει υπομονη ειναι να μαζευθει το χρησιμο υλικο μεσα απο το forum και να γινει paste σε html.
Μπορουμε βεβαια να μοιρασουμε τις ενοτητες και ν'αρχισουμε τη συλογη υλικου αμμεσα.
Για να μην μεινουμε στα λογια ως συνηθως ξεκιναω να ψαρευω υλικο απο την ενοτητα tutorials (την πιο ευκολη διαλεξα  ::  ).

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτο που θα χρειασθει υπομονη ειναι να μαζευθει το χρησιμο υλικο μεσα απο το forum και να γινει paste σε html.


Δεν χρειάζεται να μπείτε σε τέτοιο κόπο.

Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί ένα μικρό δυναμικό συστηματάκι όπου θα καταχωρούνται τα Tutorials απλά συμπληρώνοντας φόρμες όπως ακριβώς θα το γράφατε και στο φόρουμ.

Μπορεί να ισχύει και ο ίδιος bbCode για την μορφοποίηση του κειμένου, να έχει συστηματάκι για downloads κλπ...

Αν δεν το βιάζεστε ιδιαίτερα μπορώ να ξεκινήσω εγώ κάτι τέτοιο απλά δεν μπορώ να το τελειώσω άμεσα (από Δευτέρα τελειώνει η άδεια μου και θα περιοριστεί ο χρόνος μου).

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Υπάρχει η Knowlege Base για το phpbb, αλλά περιττό να πω πως ο Hobbit έχει είδη κάνει αυτό που λες ;P

----------


## spirosco

Το βασικο προβλημα δεν ειναι τι θα γινεται στο εξης με τα tutorials κ.λ.π, αλλα πως θα μαζευθουν τα ηδη υπαρχοντα posts τα οποια ειναι διασπαρτα.

Οπως και να'χει και για να μην κολυσιεργουμε εγω μαζευω οτι πεσει στην αντιληψη μου με το χερι.

----------


## Cha0s

> Υπάρχει η Knowlege Base για το phpbb, αλλά περιττό να πω πως ο Hobbit έχει είδη κάνει αυτό που λες ;P


Και γιατί δεν έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά; Όπως το συστηματάκι του MerNion για τα services....

Αν έχει γίνει ήδη κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε όποιος γράφει ένα tut με την μία να το περνάει και εκεί ώστε να είναι μαζεμένα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Sorry το "αυτό που λες" αναφερόταν στο προηγούμενο post  ::  

Ενοώ οτι ο Hobbit έχει είδη μαζέψει πολύ υλικό και έχει φτιάξει και σελίδα κλπ, όταν το τελειώσει φαντάζομαι θα το βγάλει (το έχω δει πάντως σπίτι του και έχει ρίξει πολύ δουλειά).

----------


## Cha0s

Οκέι!

----------


## xaotikos

> Sorry το "αυτό που λες" αναφερόταν στο προηγούμενο post  
> 
> Ενοώ οτι ο Hobbit έχει είδη μαζέψει πολύ υλικό και έχει φτιάξει και σελίδα κλπ, όταν το τελειώσει φαντάζομαι θα το βγάλει (το έχω δει πάντως σπίτι του και έχει ρίξει πολύ δουλειά).


Καλό θα ήταν να το έλεγε κάποιος κάπου μπας και είχε διάθεση και κανένας άλλος να βοηθήσει (πχ να του στείλει υλικό κλπ). Τέσπα μακάρι ο άνθρωπος να έχει δυνάμεις και να βοηθάει τόσο πολύ όπως εδώ και καιρό.  ::

----------


## mojiro

xml υποστηριζει το συγκεκριμενο σεταρισμα ?

----------


## mojiro

επρεπε να γραψω αν η php(του παραπανω σεταρισματος)
υποτηριζει XML Parsing  ::  ?

----------

